# Photoshop Experts please!



## Lilmizflashythang (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a time sensitive project for a family member, however I am painfully strapped for time and experience. I need somebody who has expertise in photoshop and is willing to help me with what I need done. Please p.m. me for details. Thank you.


----------



## Lilmizflashythang (Aug 28, 2012)

Let me explain further. I was adopted when I was two. My biological Mother was told that I had died. I had an older brother and a younger sister. The youngest died with cancer, and my brother died in the service to our country. So my Mother thought she had lost all her children. But then I found her and contacted her. She wants to come see me and I wanted to give her a picture of all three of her children. But we would have to be photo-shopped because we were never together to begin with.

I really would like someone to help me, if you can, please p.m. me. 

*on knees with hands clasped begging* Please help! This would be the perfect gift for Mom. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Dozmonic (Aug 28, 2012)

Depends on the quality of the work you want doing. Merging people from  various photos into an individual photo isn't always so easy. It won't  look realistic because of the lighting differences etc. Working with  lower quality images also makes it look worse because there's less detail to work with. If you're willing to accept that then I could do something for you.


----------

